# "Rusty Nail" Degree?



## Blake Bowden (Aug 6, 2009)

http://www.masonicworld.com/education/files/apr02/include/rusty_nail_degree.htm


----------



## JBD (Aug 6, 2009)

We did one in our Lodge a few months ago.  The ones that are out there really do not match TX work.  I rewrote the one we performed so it would tie.

I must say, I am uncomfortable with this in the open on this forum.


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 6, 2009)

JBD said:


> I must say, I am uncomfortable with this in the open on this forum.



+1.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 6, 2009)

Humm..don't know why. I'll just throw a link up then


----------



## JBD (Aug 7, 2009)

blake said:


> Humm..don't know why. I'll just throw a link up then



Because there are things contained in that which may be alright to post in Michigan or Florida or anywhere else that are not in Texas.  I am not going to get specific, but I do appreciate you changing it to a link.

In accordance with the second charge I received I think I needed to point out my discomfort.  I appreciate you being a brother and changing it.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 7, 2009)

No Brother, thank you for keeping me within due bounds


----------



## cemab4y (Aug 7, 2009)

One interesting technique for bringing back inactive masons, is used in Virginia (and other places). It is called "Rusty Nail Night". A special dinner meeting is scheduled. ALL masons in your lodge, are invited. You go through your lodge records, and get the postal address, and phone number of all of the masons in your lodge who have not attended in the last 12 months ( or attended only sporadically). Every inactive Mason is sent a written invitaton and also telephoned and emailed. If any mason needs assistance in attending, like a ride to/from lodge, it is scheduled. 

The dinner is served, and after the meal, all are invited into the lodge room. A brief class is held, to help the brothers through the various grips/signs/passwords, sort of a "refresher course". A BRIEF talk is made, on what the lodge is up to- How many new men are being made masons, what types of special activities are coming up in the next months. Basically all of the "rusty nails", are given a chance to polish up on their masonic skills, and brought up to date on the status of the lodge. 

Each individual attendee is personally thanked by the WM, and invited back for all of the upcoming regular and stated meetings. All of his masonic records (address, phone, email) is updated. Every attendee is sent a personal "thank-you note" from the WM/Secretary, and a calendar of all of the upcoming events. 

It is an axiom in politics- PEOPLE LIKE TO BE ASKED! Some men have been absent from lodge for so long, that they have possibly forgotten some of the signs/grips/passwords, and are too shy or embarrassed to attend. Some older men, may not be able to get out at night. 

It is good psychology, to make people feel special. When you make a "fuss" over them, they will be so impressed, that they just might turn out to be regularly attending Masons again!

I urge you to discuss it with your WM, and see if your lodge can host a "Rusty Nail" night!!

(BTW- That link that Blake posted, has been up on the internet for some time. I see no problem posting it here)


----------



## Skogie (Aug 10, 2009)

We held a "Rusty Nail" degree in February of this year in Payson #70, Payson, Arizona. We held it on a Saturday Morning starting at 10 AM, finishing at noon.  We then served a lunch consisting of meat trays from Safeway and a cake plus soft drinks, coffee and lemonade.

Prior to the degree I called every member of the Lodge that live within a 50 mile radius - all 45 of them and invited them to attend.  The balance of the membership of 51 live out of state or more than 100 miles away. 

Of the 45 that live within the 50 mile radius, 20 are totally dedicated to the Shrine Club and with their Go Carts and Motorcycles.  They could care less about the Blue Lodge and have told me so.  That leaves 25.  

Of the 25 in the area 8 have physical problems that prevent them from going anywhere except to the Doctor and then they have to have assistance to do that.  That leaves 17.....This is the "Core" of the Lodge.  These 17 ARE the Lodge!  Good men, tried and true, including 6 who have been Master Masons for less than 2 years.  

I then asked, and received from Grand Lodge the mailing addresses of all Masons in Good Standing that live in ZIP Codes within 50 miles.  I received a list with 85 addresses on it.

I then sent an invitation letter to all 85 requesting a reply either by phone, email or snail mail.

To my surprise I received 10 calls informing me that they would attend.   They did attend.

Since the Grand Lodge doens't have any particular format, All the officers got together and put a Rusty Nail Degree together.  It consisted of the Condensed version of the first half of all three degrees complete with everyone standing next to the Altar and repeating the 3rd degree obligation together.   We then did the entire 2nd section of the 
3rd degree, omitting the lecture. 

We then practiced, one on one with each visitor, the 5 points of fellowship, grips and password for all three degrees.  

We then retired for lunch.   All 10 filled out applications for affiliation.  Of those 10, eight have become active and attend every stated meeting, help with our Blood Drives, Bar B Que, Bikes for Books program, Craft Fair, and Child Identification Program. (CHIP)

So, we now have 8 more "tried men and true" brothers for a total of 25.  All due to the effort expended to put on a Rusty Nail Degree.    Of course we put them to work right away!  When they saw we needed help, they stepped right up!  Great bunch!

This has also resulted in applications for the degrees.  By the end of this year we expect to have raised 5 new men.  

Richard Skoglund, PM
Secretary
Payson Lodge No. 70
Payson, AZ.


----------



## cemab4y (Sep 17, 2017)

BUMP


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 17, 2017)

We have a few of these "different" degrees in Kentucky also.


----------

